# Midlands Cruise to Ace Cafe updated



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok my thoughts are as follows:

*Meet in Halewsowen (M5 Junc 3) 7.30* - leave at 7.40 latest...

Currently McDonalds carpark.

Hark
Phil (TT4PJ)
John (SouthTT)

*M6 Junc 3 services (CORLEY) pick up VSpurs and anyone else up there. 8.20am *

Steve (VSPURS)
Dickie
Scouse
Dobsey

*Travel to Northamton services to meet Nick and the northerners at 9.15am. *


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Im up for it mate, dependant on if i can get the day off work, and i wont know that until Friday. But yeh i can convoy down with ya.
Dont mind which way we go as it looks easy to get to on Google Maps  M40 or M1


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah I'm up for convoy
cheers
jon


----------



## vaughan roberts (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi ya
i didnt catch when your looking at going? Id love to join in if the day is free.

Vaughan


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

vaughan roberts said:


> Hi ya
> i didnt catch when your looking at going? Id love to join in if the day is free.
> 
> Vaughan


Vaughan, the day is free and its on a Bank Holiday Monday, 25th May. The event runs from around 11am - 4pm.
Stick your name down by posting your interest in the following thread.....

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137609&start=60

Paul


----------



## vaughan roberts (Apr 16, 2009)

sorry im on holiday that week.
PS, when i said free i didnt mean the cost i meant if i was available to go! My grammer aint so good.sorry mate but it made me chuckle! :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'll meet you all at Junc 3 Services on the M6!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> I'll meet you all at Junc 3 Services on the M6!


Bloody hell who invited him ^^^?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Maybe I'll make my own way down then!

:/


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Maybe I'll make my own way down then!
> 
> :/


We'll all follow in your wake
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
will join you on this one.
Hope the sunshine will be with us. 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Maybe I'll make my own way down then!
> 
> :/


Only messing


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

which junction would you join the M1 at?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

rik-e said:


> which junction would you join the M1 at?


JUNC 19

Nick usually comes down from the north but depends what time as he often goes quite early.

Depends.... we could go m40, preferences anyone?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont mind, but i think it would be brilliant to meet the East Mids lot, and maybe some other regions at an M1 services and convoy the rest of the way, we would stick out like a sore thumb and have a good 20+ TT's travelling down.

But hey...... im just a slow tractor so i have no real say [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Seriously though, i dont mind, M1 or M40...... both as boring as shit to drive on anyway :mrgreen:


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

This is a little off topic here but why does everybody meet at Ace Cafe, ive never been what is it??


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

It's a cafe on the outskirts of London mate. I think it used to be a bigger biker meeting place but now its a focal point for many different car meets.

There are meets there most nights all booked way in advance I think, very popular.


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

Hark baby ill meet you anywhere you want M^ or M! lemmi know whats happening ill keep mi eyes on the thread, im not far from you spurs bout 6 miles if you wanted to modevou prier lol


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

Me and Angie are going so will join the cruise down wherever you want. M40 gets you closer to the Ace without too much North Circular Road!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Dobbsy said:


> Hark baby ill meet you anywhere you want M^ or M! lemmi know whats happening ill keep mi eyes on the thread, im not far from you spurs bout 6 miles if you wanted to modevou prier lol


Let me know what you want to do and we'll arrange something for the trip down!


----------



## dizzle (Mar 22, 2009)

I'd be up for it, any more details for it would be great mate, could you pm or link me to it? 
cheers


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

dizzle said:


> I'd be up for it, any more details for it would be great mate, could you pm or link me to it?
> cheers


Here you go.....

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=137609&start=0


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok my thoughts are as follows:

*Meet in Halewsowen (M5 Junc 3) 7.30* - leave at 7.40 latest...

Currently thinking McDonalds carpark. Not very scenic but noone there because it's early, big carpark and very easy to get on to the motorway. Other idea welcome if you don't fancy that...

*M6 Junc 3 services (CORLEY) pick up VSpurs and anyone else up there. 8.20am *

*Travel to Northamton services to meet Nick and the northerners at 9.15am. *


----------



## dickie (May 18, 2004)

OK!!

Angie and I will be at Corley to cruise and meet others at Northampton


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will also be at Corley for 8.20 (ouch!!) [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> I will also be at Corley for 8.20 (ouch!!) [smiley=zzz.gif]


Your telling me :lol: Hate early starts, but bank holiday Monday so if we don't want to be late so have allowed extra time etc. :?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

See you here!  
cheers
jon


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
I maybe wrong but I think Mcdees have a barrier system on their car park. It may be up by 7:30am but could be worth checking out.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Matt,
> I maybe wrong but I think Mcdees have a barrier system on their car park. It may be up by 7:30am but could be worth checking out.


Thanks for that Phil I'll try to pop in the weekend, good call. Didn't realise that you were such a regular. :wink:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Matt,
I drive past it a V6 TTR not thru it in a Corsa with crass rear lights! :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Matt,
> I maybe wrong but I think Mcdees have a barrier system on their car park. It may be up by 7:30am but could be worth checking out.


Just phoned, opens at 7am.


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

junction 3 is nuneaton right a444 junction if so ill meet you there guys


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dobbsy said:


> junction 3 is nuneaton right a444 junction if so ill meet you there guys


Dobbsy, you may aswell get on A38 from Burton, then onto A446 and get onto M6 at J4, then you have only got a few miles and you can meet us all at Corley services?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Why done u buggers come down to M5 junstion 11 and go A417/417 swindon, and onto M4. That was Sam and I can join you

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao, well i live right on the A444 redscouse so its quicker just to go through nuneaton and it helps as i know that way


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Dobbsy said:


> lmao, well i live right on the A444 redscouse so its quicker just to go through nuneaton and it helps as i know that way


Ok, i will have to ring you when we are close to the junction, and have set off from Corley services then


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds like a play wonder if vspurs is going A5 way through badersley if so ill meet up with him d=somewhere maybe


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Dobbsy said:


> sounds like a play wonder if vspurs is going A5 way through badersley if so ill meet up with him d=somewhere maybe


I wasn't going to, I was going down the M42, M6!


----------



## Dobbsy (Mar 27, 2009)

ah kk quicker that way is it well i may just have to trundle down the M42 with ya then lol what junct you join 10?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Dobbsy said:


> ah kk quicker that way is it well i may just have to trundle down the M42 with ya then lol what junct you join 10?


Sorry mate, my head is all over the place at the moment. I'm in the middle of a house move and won't be in Tamworth by then and so will be coming straight down the M6 from Cannock!

I will have to meet you at the services or on route on the M6.

Sorry mate!

Blonde moment there!!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Moving to Cannock mate, not far from me then i suppose


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If anyone wants to pm me contact numbers in case there are any problems feel free, I'll will do the same as well.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Why done u buggers come down to M5 junstion 11 and go A417/417 swindon, and onto M4. That was Sam and I can join you
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 I can meet you guys on the M4 , i am sure we can pick up a few others along the way 

Mark


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Matt,

Is the list on the 1st page up to date?

Is there anyone else joining us on the way down on Monday?

Steve


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Matt,
> 
> Is the list on the 1st page up to date?
> 
> ...


I think that is it mate. The others are meeting at Northampton I believe.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Hi all

Sounds like fun this [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] , i cant make this one  but i will try to do the next  if thats ok with you guys.
Take plenty of pics, so we can all see whats cracked of. have a good on lads & lasses 8)

[smiley=cheers.gif] steve


----------

